

An IoT startup answers to the Simon Sinek Golden Circle questions - pablomartinez
http://blog.twinsprite.com/2014/02/18/give-it-life.html

======
pedalpete
I've always liked Simon Sinek's theory of the Golden Circle, and I think it
has always worked quite well for me, but this example makes it seems
completely wrong.

Can you imagine if you asked what somebody did and they answered with this
responses in this blog post? You'd think they're crazy

Then I took a look back at Sinek's example of Apple, and looked at it in the
same light. Same result. To me, the 'starts with why' should almost be the
answer to the question 'of all the things you could possibly do, why did you
choose to do what you do'.

------
pablomartinez
Hi, I have been reviewing the Simon Sinek Video, Thinking in the apple
example, answers: why? change the status quo with every product, thinking
differently. how? Beautifully design, simple to use and user friendly. what?
computers, phones, ... I think it manages concepts with a big scope. In the
blog post I tryed to apply it in a more focused way, with an smaller scope.
Sorry, maybe I have done it wrong. But what do you think I am misunderstanding
on it?

